# ISO very easy scone recipe



## radhuni (Dec 15, 2009)

Would you please suggest me very easy to prepare scone recipes?


----------



## Selkie (Dec 15, 2009)

Do you want sweet or savory? There are also cheese scones, but here is the basic cranberry scone.
_Scones have to be eaten on the same day as they are made, otherwise they turn dry and hard._
*Ingredients*



2 cups flour
4 teaspoons baking powder
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup sugar
4 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons shortening
3/4 cup cream
1 egg
1/4 cup dried cranberries and/or dried cherries
 *Directions*

 		 Heat oven to 375 degrees.
 		In a large mixing bowl, combine flour, baking powder, salt and sugar. Mix well. Cut in butter and shortening. In a separate bowl, combine cream with beaten egg then add to dry ingredients. Stir in fruit. Turn dough out onto a floured surface. Roll dough out and cut into biscuit size rounds. Bake for 15 minutes or until brown.


----------

